
Divers return to famous Antikythera wreck to hunt for treasures - diodorus
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22730404-200-divers-return-to-famous-antikythera-wreck-to-hunt-for-treasures/?
======
nickbauman
Here's why the Antikythera Mechanism is even more marvelous than it first
appears: It was (arguably) lost during the reign of Julius Caesar. When Caesar
ruled, the book hadn't been invented yet. There is _some_ evidence that Julius
had a codex (book) but the official history of the codex puts its invention in
the following century!

------
MrDosu
EvE is real

